
Contributors to Debian code per country - rytis
http://www.perrier.eu.org/weblog/2011/06/12#devel-countries-201106-3
======
smcl
>> I have been pointed that the population I was using for "Ireland" is indeed
the population of the entire island, so Republic of Ireland (Eire) plus
Northern Ireland (Ulster).

Wonder if it's worth pointing out Northern Ireland != Ulster, he seems keen on
correctness

~~~
rmc
Correct, there are parts of the Province of Ulster that are in Republic of
Ireland.

Pedantically "Republic of Ireland" is not the name of the state, it is merely
"Ireland". "Eire" is likewise not the correct term either. It's from the Irish
word for Ireland "Éire", and was common in UK to prevent calling the state
"Ireland" (since part of the island of Ireland was in the UK (Northern
Ireland)).

~~~
corin_
Actually, Éire _is_ the official name of the state in Irish, but you're right
that the official name in English is simply Ireland, not the Republic of
Ireland (which is an official "description").

When being a pedant, the key qualifying aspect is accuracy and correctness ;)

------
guylhem
Go Martinique Go !!!

(mod me down if you want but I'm proud we are #3)

~~~
Rexxar
Why counting Martinique as a country ? If we do this for every French
departments, Swiss canton or German landers etc. , we will probably have a lot
of "countries" with higher ratios.

~~~
JoshTriplett
As pointed out in the article: because it has a separate ISO code.

~~~
Rexxar
Sorry, I missed the end of the article. I should have been more attentive.

------
lzm
Rich, developed countries at the top; poor and undeveloped countries at the
bottom. Why is that so?

I'm guessing poor English proficiency and lack of access to computers,
internet and higher (CS) education is the reason poorer countries, even though
they have big Linux userbases, don't contribute as much as the richer ones.

~~~
fierarul
From what I've seen in Romania it's actually even simpler than that: money and
attitude.

We have English proficiency, our internet infrastructure might be the best in
Europe for home users and we presumably have good CS education.

The reason CS students (or professionals) don't think about contributing to
open-source is because it's expensive to do it yourself and the employer
doesn't ask them to afterwards. Also because they don't think they are able to
or because they don't care.

Some students do have some 'phase' when they discover open-source, but it
rarely lasts enough for them to contribute something meaningful. By the time
they are hired, contributions are almost non-existent.

I am glad though to see that some companies here do open-source but it's quite
rare.

So a combination of can-do attitude and money is needed to dare contribute to
open-source. If you are from a rich, developed country these are actually a
given. But in a poorer country, not so much.

~~~
berntb
I am far from an expert on Romania, but would guess there are two more
factors?

\- Lack of trust in the society, which ought to generate a cynical attitude.
It is the parameter which seems most different from [Edit: West European]
countries. I assume this is both from the communist history (secret police
etc) and that the present politicians are more or less the same thieves as
before 1989.

\- A Microsoft domination in the infrastructure. Open source seems more
prevalent on Linux/BSD/et al.

------
Vitaly
I have to say Im surprised by Israel being only #24. Open source is quite big
here.

------
vjeux
Would be great to have some charts. The data table is barely readable.

~~~
switch007
Make one and post the link :P

~~~
count
<http://imgur.com/a/weL1k>

